# Piano solos with a visual twist



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

By that I mean a performance who is virtuosic to the ear as well the eye; and suggestions? I love this performance by pianist Valentina Lisitsa of a part of The Nutcracker by Tchaikovsky (note my username haha), the scenery is no less beautiful! I really love those ballerina porcelain!


----------

